# K Edge Stem Mount



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Considering getting one for my Edge 510. Can anyone running one post pictures. I've read so.excited reviews that they sit up a bit high but haven't seen may pictures to confirm.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Which one?

I have a mount similar to this one:
K-EDGE Stem Mount for Garmin Computers - Adjustable - Garmin Computer Bike Mounts - K-EDGE Computer Mounts

Here's mine:

Nebo Ridge April 2015 by Nate, on Flickr

It's this one:
Amazon.com : Rec-mounts Out-front Mount (Head Spacer Single Type)garmin Edge or VIRB(Elite) or Gopro Camera Mounts[rec-b010-gm] : Camera & Photo


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

My apologies, I was actually referring to the direct mount.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

This one:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MIJQXLG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Went ahead and ordered one. It's only 25$, a drop in the bucket compared to other cycling expenditures. We'll see how it turns out!


----------



## Menel (Mar 15, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> This one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MIJQXLG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> Went ahead and ordered one. It's only 25$, a drop in the bucket compared to other cycling expenditures. We'll see how it turns out!


I REALLY like this. Ive had it hanging out front but its taken a few hits being out front.

Bought two, one for mine and one for my wife's. kedge knocking it out of the park on their little doodads.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm currently using one on my Enduro 29 with a 50mm Havoc stem and Garmin Edge 800. It works well but I did order the adjustable version that will place the unit more centered over the stem. This cap style functions flawlessly for me, I just want the unit slightly farther forward.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks AC, that's PERFECT. I have a nearly identical Raceface stem that's only 40mm so this picture gives me great perspective on what my setup will be like. Mine may be a touch higher though since I have a Dogear tab repair plate on my 510.

Thanks again!


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

For what it's worth, I just installed my adjustable K-Edge mount.


----------

